

Steve, you were right - bond
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2011/10/20/steve-you-were-right/

======
chris_dcosta
If ever you needed proof.

Not sure when the "Steve talks about iCloud" video was (10 years ago?), but
it's one hell of a speech. If he knew then what Apple's launching now, what
did he know now about what will be launched in 10 years time?

When people say visionary, this is exactly what it should mean.

